# 4-month-old puppies playdate!



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

They looked like they had the time of their lives! Charlie and one of her littermates got together for a playdate last weekend. They were so tired afterward that Charlie slept in till 10 o'clock! Gotta love playdates!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, that's so cute seeing them play together! 

Lucky you, you get to see some of your dog's littermates.... I doubt I'll ever see some of Mia's.


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 9, 2009)

Yep, it's the greatest exercise! Plus it's hilarious to watch.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> Yep, it's the greatest exercise! Plus it's hilarious to watch.


They sure are fun to watch, they're a great stress reducer!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

wonderful photos! Love the last, she looks like she "is" laughing hysterically. I love "crazy" eye photos as well. These are great!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wonderful fotos.Looks like everybody had fun.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Those are great pics! They were having a blast!!! I find it amazing how "most of the time" its easy to tell the males from the females...just by looking at the face!! LOL My husband and I both find that to be an amazing thing!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love all the fun shots of the pups. It looks like they had a great time and I bet both slept very well that night. I love the third one with the seaweed fight. Cute puppies.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

oh my god what cuties!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Super shots of two very happy puppies. What a great get together. I'll bet you had two very tired pups at the end of the day.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Those a great shots! They are just darling!


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

these are great pictures...makes me wish I had more of when Harley was a pup looks like they had a fantastic time!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

They're adorable!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

NOW THAT LOOKS FUN!

wish i could come play too!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Those are GREAT pictures...they are SO cute together and it looks like they had a wonderful day


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The whites of the eyes always get me.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Aweomse pictures you took there! I just love seeing goldens in action, they have so much fun together.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what GReat pics, love the second and last ones


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

So sweet! I wish I knew where on this island Leo's littermates were! That would be such fun!

Great pictures!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Cute puppies!!


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks all! I apologize, I suppose the forum stops notifying you of replies after one or two. But thanks for all the compliments! The puppies are doing great, really energetic and fun. Hobbes is the mellow easygoing one, which is fine by me.


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

fab pics!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

Cutest thing ever!


----------



## hermione hewitt (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow great camera, amazing photos, you have a fantastic talent, are you a photographer, :new (18):I have a Nickon d200 I brought it of my brother 300 pounds, it's a amazing camera.


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 9, 2009)

I dabble in photography. I've got a Nikon D40, and I took most of these photos with my 55-200mm lens and the camera set to action photography mode and continuous picture-taking. It's the perfect combination for following puppies running around everywhere! Continuous mode is the best, because you just hold down the shutter and it takes pictures one right after the other. Out of the 3 or 4 that I take of every "scene", my hope is that one will end up a winner. Works like a charm.


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh also, photo software is a godsend, even just for simple lighting corrections or crops.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

These are fantastic! What cuties they are!


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

Great pics! How fun for the siblings to be able to play.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Some really great shots,here!.
Lovely pups!.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

what a great series of photos I loved looking at them and it looks like they had a real blast playing!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Those pictures are wonderful and the puppies too cute for words. I could watch puppies play all day, day after day. They are so entertaining and have so much fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Your pictures are amazing!!!!!


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks like they had a great time. You can definitely tell they are best buds. Very cute.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So cute, looks like they had a great time!

We are getting our 4 month old pup next weekend and seeing these pics just made me 50 times more anxious to get him!


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

How fun! We could only wish our lives were that carefree!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

We all need play dates like that  Great pictures, love the faces ... and Genny is definitely smiling


----------



## Samantha (Mar 12, 2009)

Those dogs are so cute! Looks like they had a blast!


----------

